# Friday Fun



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's the Friday before Christmas so show us your Christmas best. I especially need this so please....don't hold back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope you like this
My two are very difficult to get a photo taken together 
Merlin not really in a festive mood but Bess didn't really mind the Santa hat xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got a brilliant one of inzi with antlers, but for some reason can't get it to attach.

Hope these cheer you up a bit


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Amazing pictures!!!! You guys sure know how to come through. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My little t-bird and pink lady started pre-Christmas celebrating last night. May have overdone it. They'll have to take it easy today so they will be up for more Christmas festivities (more holiday pictures to be posted later). 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> My little t-bird and pink lady started pre-Christmas celebrating last night. May have overdone it. They'll have to take it easy today so they will be up for more Christmas festivities (more holiday pictures to be posted later).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You find the best stuff for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly doesn't have a Christmas outfit so this is the best she could do for now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When I get home I will take some of Lady for you!!!! 
But here is one from last year to hold you over.
Doesnt she look impressed!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You find the best stuff for them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've become that which I promised never to be - I just can't resist these outfits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here you go Donna...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn fantastic!!! Love that last one!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn fantastic!!! Love that last one!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow great pics! I have none of my girls in Christmas get up!! Will take some now! Xx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Pip


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley is adorable with his long antlers and Pip looks great in the Santa outfit


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That last one of my pics has been made into a Christmas card for the grandparents.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Spent the day fighting snowstorms in Ottawa and just back now with my little client who has the brand new therapy dog who is stunningly good, beautiful and friendly. All this to say Rufus and I will pull out all the Christmas stops for you but not until Monday!  But we are thinking of you and all you have been through!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Pip looks adorable and everyone has plenty of time for dress up. Nick plans on putting on his Santa suit and taking pics with Jake and Willow so we all have more to come I am sure...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hot Santa showed up I see Wonderful pic of him, Jake and Willow Beautiful tree too what a wonderful place to be I am jealous


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Hot Santa showed up I see Wonderful pic of him, Jake and Willow Beautiful tree too what a wonderful place to be I am jealous


I hope you noticed that Molly has a place of honor on our tree 
I skipped the pics of me on Santa's lap


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I hadn't noticed how cute she is there with her slicker She truly loves you Donna!! I love it and so does she! I so hope little Ozzy will be ok! I so know how you want him and I so want you to have him! You are a super poo mom...I know how happy he would make you! Love to you!:hug::hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think we need to see Donna on hot santa's lap!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think we need to see Donna on hot santa's lap!!


Haha indeed we do..... Was mummy caught kissing Santa under the mistletoe??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I need to get R&R in some Christmas accessories......
Leave it with me


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha indeed we do..... Was mummy caught kissing Santa under the mistletoe??


Maybe Mrs. Claus needs some spiked eggnog to be in photos


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi is feeling much better today. And so she and her brother wish all of you a very Merry Christmas!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing! Love these two.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer are adorable love that hat made me smile!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> View attachment 33290
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love Lady!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Lady getting a big hug from Santa how sweet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing pictures of lexi & Beemer & lady!!
Love them x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi fashioned his own Christmas costume as Mary from the nativity story.



















and here he is in front of the Christmas tree, his face reminds me of Jake a little here


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute I think he is sulking cause he wants to open some presents


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> He's so cute I think he is sulking cause he wants to open some presents


This could be true as we moved all the presents to stop him opening them. There's one there under the tree but it was too heavy for me to move!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"What's all the fuss and why will no one play ball with me?" 

(better late than never I hope?)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow is that your house?!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My mum's house, but we live here too as she is eighty two and doesn't want to live alone.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> My mum's house, but we live here too as she is eighty two and doesn't want to live alone.


It looks amazing. that's the biggest Christmas tree I've ever seen!


----------

